# A few from the last few weekends



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

No professional by any means but here's a few pics I snapped from the last few weeks. Is it just me or does uploading them on here dumb the quality down a bit??? These pics look way better on the computer. And if there is a way to get to keep original quality please inform because I haven't figured that out yet. 

Enjoy


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Sweet!


----------

